# VPX 4-Test Cypionate



## newby (Oct 13, 2003)

Is this better that their 1-Test

Would it be a good stand alone ?

Is it worth the extra cost

any info would be great

Newby


----------



## firestorm (Oct 13, 2003)

Syngex I and Syngex II both VPX products I believe are better after talking to one of their representives.  Stronger and more effective.


----------



## gopro (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by newby *_
> Is this better that their 1-Test
> 
> Would it be a good stand alone ?
> ...



Don't take 4-test as a stand alone. If anything take 1-Test as a stand alone, or better yet, just take Syngex I which contains both.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 14, 2003)

Is Syngex I the same as taking 1-ad/4ad stack?

which is better as a stand alone Syngex I or methyl-1-test?

If theyre not good stand alones what do you stack them with?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2003)

Basically........................4-test has an ester added for prolonged bioavailability.

4-test=4-androstene-3, 17 Cypionate ester
4/ad=4-androstenediol


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2003)

Methyl 1-test is just that...................meaning it is 17aa. Not the same thing. Anynthing that is alkalyted is stronger.


----------



## gopro (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> Is Syngex I the same as taking 1-ad/4ad stack?
> 
> which is better as a stand alone Syngex I or methyl-1-test?
> ...



Syngex is better than 1-AD/4-AD b/c it is 1-Test/4-AD. I-Test is superior to 1-AD.

As a stand alone I think that you may see better gains on methyl-1-Test, but I consider this compound to have crossed the line into true steroid status. It is also harmful to the liver b/c of its 17 alpha alkylation.


----------



## deezlodawg (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm currently using Syngex I and have been on for 2 weeks.  I am now starting to show some nice gains; my muscle definition is up, my bodyfat appears to be down a little, and my pumps are *insane*.  I did arms a while ago and they felt like they were going to *explode*.  I'm going to be on for another 2 weeks then I'm going to take a break for a couple of months.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Deezl, stop,,, your giving me a woody. hahahaha   I can't wait to try syngex 1 and 2. Just low on funds with Xmas around the corner.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Syngex is better than 1-AD/4-AD b/c it is 1-Test/4-AD. I-Test is superior to 1-AD.
> 
> As a stand alone I think that you may see better gains on methyl-1-Test, but I consider this compound to have crossed the line into true steroid status. It is also harmful to the liver b/c of its 17 alpha alkylation.



I didn't see methyl-1-Test  on the VPX site.  who sells it and where can I read up on it?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

Methyl 1-Test FAQ

What is it? 
Methyl 1-Test is the most potent form of 1-Testosterone available because of the 17- methyl group protecting the 1-Test molecule from liver destruction. 1-Testosterone is a non-aromatizing steroid with a good anabolic profile. 

Is it legal? 
Yes, as legal as any other 1-Test variant like 1-Test EthylCarbonate or 1-Test Ether. 

Who should use it? 
Animals should be given 10 ??? 20mg a day to help increase performance. You can start at 10mg per day and work up to 20mg if needed. 

What are the side effects? 
All androgens can cause increased blood pressure and certainly non-aromatizing ones like Methyl 1-Test. Adding things like Hawthorn Berry, CoQ10 and Milk Thistle to the feed should help alleviate associated problems. Additional items like Potassium are a good idea to reduce cramping that can accompany androgen use. 

How quickly will I notice changes in my animals? 
This really depends. This is the most potent legal androgen available today and should not be used lightly. Just because your animal feels like he can run a marathon or pull a tractor doesn???t mean you should let him. Things like joint adaptation take time and muscle strain can happen if you are not careful. Injuries to your animal are the result of overtraining! It???s easy to do, so be careful. Controlled growth is the best! 

What should be used post-cycle to improve natural testosterone production? 
Clomiphene or Tamoxifen post cycle are the best choices for increasing your animals natural testosterone production. Lion???s flavored research chemicals will help make the experience pleasant. 

Will my pet lose any hair? 
Methyl-1-Test is a potent androgen and might cause hair loss in those susceptible to it. Finasteride should help with this. I know it isn???t supposed to work with non-5ar steroids, but it should. Certainly post cycle it will help.

What is it comparable too?
Feedback coming in states that it is very much like Tren and alot like Primo.

---
On some small level I am following the people converting these over to injectables and the feedback as far as products working is very good.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks Mudge now who sells it?  My vet??? hahahaha


----------



## tomas101 (Nov 10, 2003)

i didnt really like syngex 1...i wouldnt buy it again


----------



## topolo (Nov 10, 2003)

really? why?


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 10, 2003)

I am on day 10 of a 30 day cycle of syngex I and II.I have to say it is going very well.Today i noticed i was stronger i hit 245 6 times on bench.I usually do it about 4 times.My body weight is up 7 solid pounds.The pump is great.I understand everyone is different.


----------



## tomas101 (Nov 10, 2003)

ya i think it would have been better if i had the syngex 2 also


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Thanks Mudge now who sells it?  My vet??? hahahaha



You can buy it in powder form, or there is an "old timer" who is doing the conversion for a few bucks. I have no idea on the BV versus oral so I am just throwing it out there for whatever its worth (not much I'm sure).

1-Test is painfull even in 50mg/ml but people are getting pretty ripped and vascular on it supposedly, the cypionate is painless for the most part.


----------



## topolo (Nov 10, 2003)

how is it painful?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

It is painfull INJECTED, supposedly more than suspension which is infamous.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 11, 2003)

why the hell would you inject it when you can just take it orally or dermally.... If youre gonna bother injecting something it might as well be real test.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 11, 2003)

The reason you inject it is because you loose some of the potency with the sublingual solutions.  It goes through the liver and some of it is lost.  Injecting such products bypasses the liver and you get the whole dose that you paid for.  This is pretty close to the reason why as it was explained to me.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> why the hell would you inject it when you can just take it orally or dermally.... If youre gonna bother injecting something it might as well be real test.


1-test is a steriod.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Thanks Mudge now who sells it?  My vet??? hahahaha



Legalgear or kilosports.


----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Legalgear or kilosports.



And soon at VPX


----------



## ZECH (Nov 11, 2003)

I can't believe VPX is going to do a M 1-t!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> And soon at VPX



Interesting.  Liposomal?

Will you beat kilosports price?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> why the hell would you inject it when you can just take it orally or dermally....



Just as the others said. As the only example I can give, a 17aa passes the liver twice and is about half as effective as when injected, this is seen in Winstrol where the dose is usually double when oral (injectable winstrol is however an expensive process and likes to fall out of suspension).


----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I can't believe VPX is going to do a M 1-t!



Yes, at my suggestion. I just went to him and said, "lets just go for it and do M 1-T before its all banned anyway!" He went for it and here it comes. It will be a truly extraordinary product using the VPX delivery (although it will be tweaked somewhat specifically for this product). I'll let you know when it will hit.


----------



## topolo (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 1-test is a steriod.






then how is it legal? is there no difference between 1 test and regular injectable testosterone?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> then how is it legal? is there no difference between 1 test and regular injectable testosterone?



Because the original steroid control act was a list of banned substances, not a statement that "steroids are illegal withour prescription."

This legal loop-hole is why they want to revise it into the Steroid Control Act of 2003.


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 11, 2003)

Does anyone have an idea when this new steriod law is gonna pass?When it passes I am courious to know if they will have a grace period or pull everything the next day?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2003)

Unless they state Jan 1, 2004 or something there will be no grace period. When extacy was outlawed it was the same thing, instant and all encompassing. Ephedrine was no different here in CA and NY so I dont see a grace period likely.


----------



## topolo (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Because the original steroid control act was a list of banned substances, not a statement that "steroids are illegal withour prescription."
> 
> This legal loop-hole is why they want to revise it into the Steroid Control Act of 2003.




so it is legal because it does not specifically mention 1 test in the act?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, instead of banning "performance enhancing drugs blah blah blah" they banned a list of substances.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes, at my suggestion. I just went to him and said, "lets just go for it and do M 1-T before its all banned anyway!" He went for it and here it comes. It will be a truly extraordinary product using the VPX delivery (although it will be tweaked somewhat specifically for this product). I'll let you know when it will hit.



hmmm you got a rough idea?? cuz i was planning to go out and obtain some here right away.  But VPX is a great company and id rather get it from them unless it's gonna be awhile...

(???)


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 1-test is a steriod.



never said it wasnt... i just said you might as well inject actual test instead of 1-test


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 11, 2003)

I thought 1-test was more anabolic than testosterone... or maybe I've just read too many ads in the magazines...


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 11, 2003)

yeah "700% more anabolic than testosterone" quoted 

i donno about that... im not a bio chemist so i donno


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I thought 1-test was more anabolic than testosterone... or maybe I've just read too many ads in the magazines...



Yes, on paper, but fact is, you can't beat real testosterone for serious mass gains.


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> hmmm you got a rough idea?? cuz i was planning to go out and obtain some here right away.  But VPX is a great company and id rather get it from them unless it's gonna be awhile...
> 
> (???)



I would wait for this stuff if I were you, but that is your choice. I am guessing we are looking at about 2-3 weeks before its available.


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 12, 2003)

GP,Any idea on what the price of VPX M 1-T is going to be?I assume it will be  a Liposomal?


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nacnac972 *_
> GP,Any idea on what the price of VPX M 1-T is going to be?I assume it will be  a Liposomal?



No, I'm not clued in on the price. However, I'm sure its going to be liposomal polylipid, but will be tweaked somewhat from normal VPX PH formulas as this compound is a little different.


----------

